# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Blue and White, Please Identify

## gunner66

Hi, I've recently come across some pills looking like the ones below. I am told that they are 50mg Winstrol . If anyone has any info about what these pills really are, then I would greatly appreciate it.

----------


## SnaX

Where did you get those? They're capsuls, so ANYTHING could be inside them... bakingsoda, four...
UGL?

----------


## Rider

it could be anything mate! sorry but I wouldn't touch them unless a friend of mine made them and I knew their origin

----------


## Geriguy

Don't use them!!

----------


## MichaelCC

agree with guys above - don't use it ...

----------


## Smart-tony

Did you get it in a sealed bottle?
What about a label on the bottle?

----------


## strongmann

i agree with everyone,do not use!

strongmann

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Fuc*k I hate capsules, stick to pills.

----------


## DarKOmeN

pure ugl stuff there stick to tabs bro

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

It's an UGL for sure, so if you plan to take them is on your own risk. UGL products are one risk that the user assumes, you dont know what you can get in that cap.IMO dont use them.

----------

